# Woodturning design software



## Neil Farrer (14 Dec 2012)

I'm sure that there are several, if not more, out there in e space that would baulk at the idea of using an electronic design medium but for some such as myself establishing scale and balance is not that easy, I am not a natural artist. Although I can read architectural plans, visualise them in 3D (my day job is designing wooden structures), working the other way round and designing a mainly artistic driven item is a problem. Sure, experience would rectify this but as Oscar Wilde said, experience is the name we give to our mistakes and I would rather use wisdom, described in this context as watching others have experiences!

To that end I have experimented with one version of woodturning software but wondered what other members might recommend. I am not into segmented turning and have used creative woodturner with some success. I am not looking for a CAD (computer aided design( style of software but an imaging software such as CW.

Any views out there in e space?


----------



## John. B (14 Dec 2012)

Have you tried Google's SketchUp?

Seems to be a good program for a freebe!

John. B


----------



## EnErY (15 Dec 2012)

google


----------



## Roger C (16 Dec 2012)

Hi Neil Try and get your hands on a book on wood turning by Hugh O' Neill and read the section / chapter Dynamic symmetry. I found this very interesting and helpful.Regards Rogerc


----------



## Neil Farrer (16 Dec 2012)

Roger,

Cheers for that, I've got the book but haven't read that bit - thanks I will tonight!


----------



## dickm (16 Dec 2012)

The other book that is quite useful (if you can stomach his know-all style) is Mike Darlow's Woodturning Design.


----------



## jurriaan (17 Dec 2012)

Have you looked at Steinerts Contur software http://www.steinert-contur.de/demonstration-steinert-contur.htm ?


----------



## Andrewf (17 Dec 2012)

Classic forms 
Stuart Dyas. 
Amazon did have it on special offer.


----------



## Jacob (17 Dec 2012)

COPY COPY COPY is the answer to most design problems - and you learn about the art/design process as you go.
Resist the urge to be creative or original until you have no alternative!


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Dec 2012)

Look at designs outside woodturning, ceramics, sculptural work etc. Personally find oriental ceramics a huge source of inspiration and ideas. All the books in the world cannot make you a good designer it is getting down and having a go that does that. See what makes you go 'WOW' and ask yourself why and then apply to your work. Also remember that good design whilst having some basic rules is also a matter of personal taste so don't be disheartened because someone doesn't like something you make, ask why and see if you agree, if not don't change. 

Pete


----------



## Philip Streeting (17 Dec 2012)

What sort of projects/objects are you intending to investigate with 3D software and do want to produce rendered shapes for reference and ideas or provide scaled working plans? 

Phil


----------



## Neil Farrer (17 Dec 2012)

Jacob":3t5et7kw said:


> COPY COPY COPY is the answer to most design problems - and you learn about the art/design process as you go.
> Resist the urge to be creative or original until you have no alternative!



Thanks for your contribution but I couldn't disagree more. If you copy, you learn to copy that is all, but if you learn why something is beautiful then you can apply what you have learnt elsewhere. What I was after was a piece of design software which you can play around with and experiment with visual and physical balance. I am more used, in my day job designing wooden structures in beginning with function whereas in this hobby you can start from the other dimension, something that I am unused too and could benefit from by using the software to design simplistically on "paper" rather than make irreversible decisions (not necessarily incorrect ones) in wood. You can review the shape of a piece, shrink it, stretch it and observe the alteration in balance and effect and press the undo button and do the opposite to see the different effects all in a short space of time. Whilst there is, arguably, no substitute for experience you can cram a lot of experimentation into a short space f time (and money) this way around.


----------



## Kalimna (18 Dec 2012)

Neil - I think I can see where Jacob is coming from, yet at the same time completely understand your desire to 'practice' in digital form that essentially costs little/no time or materials. You don't say (or if you did and I missed it, then I apologise) if you are a practiced woodturner or not. This has implications, I think, as being able to remove the bits of wood you dont want on your finished piece and to do so in a consistent, accurate way is the hardest part of woodturning I have found so far. Being able to copy accurately means that you have the skills to let the tools do what you want - certainly a level far beyond me at the current time - rather than let the design follow the tool. Having an aesthetically pleasing form on the screen in front of you is fine, but if you are unable to transfer that image to a lump of spinning wood then the end point is lost.
So my advice would be to get as much practice with a lathe as you can (unless you have access to a CNC lathe....) to develop the practical skills, and utilise any software (cant help you with that one!) you find to practice the visual elements.

Adam S


----------



## Philip Streeting (18 Dec 2012)

Neil,

You seem to have a very clear idea of what you want to achieve so it is just a matter of finding software that will help you to meet your objectives. Google 'free 3D software' or '3D software' and just try things out. I went through a considerable learning curve a while back and have a number of free and low cost solutions I use to generate ideas and produce variations.
As you have not said what kind of work you want to do it is difficult to point you in a helpful direction. Software requirements for pens with multiple materials or to design complex spindle work would need different programmes maybe to the relatively simpler manipulation and renderings for bowls, vases boxes and hollow forms. Blender and Art of Illusion are two examples of free software there are many others.

Good luck with your endeavours.

Phil


----------



## Jacob (19 Dec 2012)

Neil Farrer":kyg076b2 said:


> Jacob":kyg076b2 said:
> 
> 
> > COPY COPY COPY is the answer to most design problems - and you learn about the art/design process as you go.
> ...


If you copy something beautiful you may well discover what it is that made it that way and be able to apply it elsewhere. This is/was normal practice throughout the arts and crafts. Imperatives towards individual creativity, originality, personal expression, you name it, are not always helpful.
You could think of 'copying' as 'study in depth' - an extension of drawing, photographing, measuring.


----------



## CHJ (19 Dec 2012)

I sometimes use this from Bill Omms to squig a shape around to see if it's worth dumping the shavings, don't know if it's one you have already tried.

http://software.billooms.com/bowlshape.html


----------



## brianhabby (23 Dec 2012)

While you may feel that simply copying someone elses work might not be viewed as showing your own artistry, it can help you develop. As has been said, copying something else, and doing so accurately is no mean feat and will help you to develop your skills. 

I am always looking for inspiration and Pete mentions looking at designs outside of woodworking. I have found myself taking photos of items I see in antique shop windows, not to produce an exact copy, more to give me ideas and inspiration. 

I hope you find what you are looking for but for me personally it would not be software. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## JWLeaper (31 Dec 2012)

Looking through some old copies of Woodturning seeking inspiration I found an advert for http://www.creative-woodturner.com in a 2007 issue. The web site is still active so I guess the software is too.


----------

